# Bantam Cochin hen with split upper beak.



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

This Bantam Cochin hen is 4 years old. She has a neurological disorder caused by flying into a wall, her head shakes back and forth while at rest. She is able to hold it still to eat & drink. She has good body weight and is healthy otherwise. Yesterday I noticed her upper beak is cracked. I've never had this before and am not sure what to do. Do I leave it alone or trim it? Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have a vet that will work with you? It looks like she needs a trim even without the split. But trimming it could also make the split worse. Its awfully close now to where the quick is so making it worse could be a huge problem for her. 

If you have a vet that will work on her, they can use a hardening compound to stabilize the beak while the crack grows out. They could also shorten the beak.


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't have a vet anywhere close to me that will work on chickens. I will have to work on her myself. What is the best tool used to trim the break. Are there any Harding compounds I can purchase to use on her break?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, I can't recommend anything. I wouldn't even touch it and I've done a couple of things I was surprised I could do. 

Have you asked a large animal vet before? They are often much more willing to take a look. They have a compound that will stabilize her beak and allow for safe trimming while the beak grows out. Or you do something out of the box, cart her in with you and ask them if they would do something any way.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Super Glue and a tea bag http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2013/01/repairing-chickens-broken-beak.html


----------

